# Simplicity Wonder Boy 700



## TecumsehBriggs

Picked this one up earlier this spring. It's a well-used Simplicity Wonder Boy 700. Plenty of original rust, tires are dry-rotted & it has no deck or any other attachments.

Turned down an offer for $50 a couple weeks ago. I told the guy I'll sell it to some hipster in Chicago who will use it at an art gallery as an example of mid-century American industrial art.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Here are the front & rear.

The tires are original. The rears still hold air. The fronts are shot. The motor is not seized, but hasn't run in a few years.


----------



## skunkhome

I think it's a keeper.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

For sale to anyone interested. I just don't have the time.


----------



## jhngardner367

I think you might be surprised at how many attachments are still available for it,TB.
Those old tractors were real workers.


----------



## imbill

It looks like a fun project BUT too many miles away ;o(((


----------



## skunkhome

For me it might as well be on the dark side of the moon but my brother in Indiana might be interested. What are you asking?


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I've had many offers, but none seemed serious. Everybody seems to have AP/PS Syndrome (American Picker/Pawn Star Syndrome). I've been offered $50-$400. I will sell it to the person who offers me the most. At the very least, I need to get a .223 cal. upper for my AR out of it.


----------



## PeteNM

" Everybody seems to have AP/PS Syndrome (American Picker/Pawn Star Syndrome). "

Isn't that the truth. Everything I go to sell I have to go through that. I don't 'Dicker' very well !! :fineprint


----------



## skunkhome

Dickering is all part of it. Play the game and don't take it personal. State your price, entertain offers, make counter offers....don't get pissed and you may find yourself selling it for more than you imagined.


----------



## PeteNM

skunkhome said:


> Dickering is all part of it. Play the game and don't take it personal. State your price, entertain offers, make counter offers....don't get pissed and you may find yourself selling it for more than you imagined.


Or NOT.....


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

I've been buying & selling stuff for years. I can tell when someone is genuinely interested or just trying to get it for next to nothing just to flip.


----------



## imbill

Im gifted with being able to buy high and sell low )) one good thing is no wife and if i bought a tractor like this it would ba all over the place ! Painted new what ever it needed and put back togeather ! Then im hooked and never sell it !!!


----------



## real8deal

What does your bumper sticker say on the rear on the truck?


----------



## skunkhome

I'm sorry but I think $400 is a reasonable offer. Did you just say no or did you make him a counter offer? One thing I hate is for a seller to not state an asking price. They have this number in their head but want the buyer to go through the embarrassingly uncomfortable ritual of trying to guess the sellers number without ticking them off. Those thing I walk past as I'm not going to do the job of setting a price for a seller who is fishing.

With the current .22 rimfire ammo situation I wouldn't be looking for any more rifles to burn that round. I haven't shot any of my .22 Rimfires in months, actually at this point it might be safe to say years. Instead I went out and bought a 38/357 lever action. I can shoot .38 special cheaper per round than .22 LR.


----------



## skunkhome

Duplicate post


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

The guy that offered me $400 strung me along for about a month, then when I offered to deliver the tractor to Wisconsin for an extra $50, he accepted. When I tried to contact him the day before the delivery, he disappeared. Wouldn't answer or return my calls. I sent him an email & told him to go screw with someone else. After awhile, he started up again & I revised my ad to prohibit sales to anyone in Wisconsin. Tired of playing games.

A couple other offers were made over the phone without looking at the tractor in person. Some never called back after I accepted, others came & looked & declined to follow through with the transaction.

I get that all the time on other items I have for sale as well. Some just like to see if you're paying attention I guess.


----------



## PeteNM

" A couple other offers were made over the phone without looking at the tractor in person. Some never called back after I accepted, others came & looked & declined to follow through with the transaction.

I get that all the time on other items I have for sale as well. Some just like to see if you're paying attention I guess. "

I've seen this behavior for years, sometimes even if it's free. Some people just have to mess with others. If an item has no price on it, offer what you'd pay. If it has a price, assume it the buying price. Either way, you agree or not. If not, move on and keep looking. If I have to give something away, I'll pick who I'll give to.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Sold today for a hefty profit.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs

Got a message today from the guy I sold the Wonder Boy to. He said, "Remember this tractor?"









Looks like he restored it. Even took it to a car show.


----------



## dince

*Looks great!*

What a great job! Well done to your buyer! My tractor looked like your earlier pictures, now I have nearly finnished dismantling it into componets ready for overhaul, clean and paint. I would love to achieve the same outcome as your buyer! Can you give me a contact to him, please? I would like to question him re paint and parts sources


----------

